# Looking for affordable family lawyer



## Troubador66 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone recommend me a decent and affordable family lawyer in Bangkok? I need to a couple of simple things, nothing contested, so I don't need a really high powered firm. But I do need someone with pretty good English so that they can explain to me fully what is going on.

Thanks!


----------

